# Superglue for Rhinestone Adhesion



## greg perri (Jan 5, 2012)

Has anyone use super flue for adhering rhinestones on plastic? if so what are your results?

thanks


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

greg perri said:


> Has anyone use super flue for adhering rhinestones on plastic? if so what are your results?
> 
> thanks


Don't know about Super Glue but I can tell you E6000 works like a champ... 

These are handy as well for use with E6000...

Hot Fix FlatBack Swarovski Rhinestones, Crystal Beads, Pearls : Glue Applicator Orange Syringe for FlatBack Rhinestones

Hot Fix FlatBack Swarovski Rhinestones, Crystal Beads, Pearls : Glue Applicator Pink Syringe for Flat Back Rhinestones

Note that the syringe is for a one time use...

You can try Gem-Tac too but I have never used it so I can't say for sure?...

The advantage to Gem-Tac is it's a waterbased glue so it's easier to work with not as thick as the E6000.

Here is the applicator for it...

Hot Fix FlatBack Swarovski Rhinestones, Crystal Beads, Pearls : Glue Applicator Green Syringe for Flat Back Rhinestones

You can buy these syringes in 25, 50, and 100 packs online for roughly .50 each if you do lots of crafting...

Kevin


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

I personally wouldn't use superglue. I would probably glue my fingers together--lol! E6000 can be messy. Gem Tac is not recommended for adhering to plastic, but here is the chart to see what Beacon product will work. Craft Glue - Adhesive Selection Table, Choose the glue that works! If the product isn't sold in your area, you could ask for a sample to be sent to you. Good luck with your project!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

The syringes being sold online can also be bought at your local pharmacy. I've not really compared the prices, I just know I hate paying shipping and waiting for things if I don't have to


----------



## greg perri (Jan 5, 2012)

thanks appreciate all of the great info!


----------

